# Cemetery Sign Mockup



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Here is quick mock up I did at the end of the day for the columns for my cemetery fence. Planning on making it out of the 1/2" pink foam...


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

It's a Gypsy Curse! Nice looking Sign! Love that font.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

It looks wonderful!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

That is gonna look great on the column.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

> It's a Gypsy Curse! Nice looking Sign! Love that font.


Good Eye!

Just need to print it out in CorelDRAW, carve, paint it, age it and hang it! :googly:


----------



## hlmn (Aug 30, 2008)

great font. I like it


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Like posted above, that's a great font.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

cool font


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

I will be mocked (up) no more!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The sign turned out well and looks even better on the column.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Hard to believe that's just pink styrofoam. I even impressed myself and that's hard to do... (own worst critic)


----------



## wanaquehaunts (Oct 2, 2009)

Great job, this is one of my projects for next year. Need to update my grave yard. Too many projects, too little time.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 5, 2013)

*font?*

What font did you use? I love the effect overall. You did a great job. Now I want to make one-lol


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Missed this the first time through. 

This is beautiful. Really just an awesome job.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for reviving this thread! Terrific signage MR! Love the final product.


----------

